# Exo 20x20x30 Nano



## JimmyMature (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all, it looks like one of my Exo's is going to be freed up soon due to a bad Molt from one of my Mantids :eek4:

My question is are there any amphibians that could live in this small sized enclosure?



Many thanks in advance.


Jim


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

if that 20x20x30cm then nope i wouldnt put anything in there except stick insects or another praymantis.. For any amphibian i would recomend at least a 1.5ft x 1ft x 1ft tank or viv as my frogs and anoles are in a 3ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft viv and they use all of the viv too and there happy and healthy  you can pick 2 - 3 foot fish tanks and vivs up pretty cheap too to be honest


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

local reptile shop has baby tree frogs in vivs that kinda size but certainly not a long term home.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Not even a short erm home, pet shops are infamous for housing things badly with the excuse that it's only temporary.

Put another mantid in there, or use it to grow orchids are carnivorous plants.

Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

That's not even as big as (floor area wise) the faunariums I keep my crickets in !!


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

These tanks are one of the most silly things Exo terra have ever come up with. They should really sell them as Invert vivs.


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Not even a short erm home, pet shops are infamous for housing things badly with the excuse that it's only temporary.
> 
> Put another mantid in there, or use it to grow orchids are carnivorous plants.
> 
> Ade


yeah i went to a reptile shop and they had like 4 burms all around 8-10ft long in one 6ft viv with a water bowel and that was it they was still in there months later when i went back


----------



## JimmyMature (Jan 8, 2012)

marcuswinner1 said:


> These tanks are one of the most silly things Exo terra have ever come up with. They should really sell them as Invert vivs.


I don't think they are silly, they are a perfect place for keeping Mantids and is the reason I have bought a few of them. You're right though I haven't yet been able to find anything else that could live in them.

Thanks for the advice though guys, I will continue to use them for Mantids and look for another solution to a possible amphibian purchase.


Cheers, 


Jim


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah if you wanted frogs i would just get a nice fishtank with a good tight lid on it for them


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

JimmyMature said:


> I don't think they are silly, they are a perfect place for keeping Mantids and is the reason I have bought a few of them. You're right though I haven't yet been able to find anything else that could live in them.
> 
> Thanks for the advice though guys, I will continue to use them for Mantids and look for another solution to a possible amphibian purchase.
> 
> ...


No offence intended to you Jim, as I said they are OK for Inverts but I believe it says on the box "advanced reptile habitat" and there is a picture of a Frog too. False advertising I would say.....which is a bit silly.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

They make a 20/20/20cm but only available in the US at the minute.

Actually an adults territory is a 5cm square for these, so that's 3-4 :2thumb:.
BBC News - World's smallest frog discovered

But if you want a frog bigger than 7mm.....


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

fardilis said:


> They make a 20/20/20cm but only available in the US at the minute.
> 
> Actually an adults territory is a 5cm square for these, so that's 3-4 :2thumb:.
> BBC News - World's smallest frog discovered
> ...


lol wow 20/20/20 you might get 2 tadpoles in there if your lucky lmao


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*Just seen*

i got one these i use mine for a collection of fruit beetles 
they live very very happy in here and have bred now for 3 yrs running .... scot


----------

